# Fixed: Dimming radio .. maybe??



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Shift into reverse then come back out and it will dim to the setting you have on the dimmer switch. It's a known problem with GM and they won't address it. There is a topic discussion on this forum about it. GM feels it's not an annoying issue worthy of A software fix. We on this forum disagree. Then you wonder why GM gave up on the Cruze and many other autos to focus on pickups and SUV's?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did that work for you? If so I'll add FIX: to the title.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I got the 7" mylink replaced in my car due to this issue. It fixed the problem.
In the meantime the reverse camera screen must load for it to dim properly.
It is an annoying glitch in the system.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Yes. That fixed the issue. As totally strange as the fix is. Thank you.


----------

